# Python "Ten-Pointer" Question



## seanote

I recently acquired a colt python ten-pointer, not to be confused with a hunter or white tail. It is blue, 8 inch barrel, with a burris 3x scope. I talked to the fine people at colt and found out there were only 250 made! Can anyone tell me what a gun like this would bring and where I should goto to try selling it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Baldy

If you wish to sell it on line you might join Gun Broker. Price wise I have no idea what it would bring. Good luck.
http://www.gunbroker.com/


----------



## Bob Wright

*Python value*

ANY Python brings top dollar today.

I've seen prices Baldy has paid/seen and observes prices vary according to the section of the country. Here in my area, vintage Smiths bring higher dollar than similar Colts. The bottom line is that your gun is worth only whatever someone else is willing to pay for it.

Scan your want ads for loacl pricing information, also the Blue Book of Gun Values.

Bob Wright


----------



## seanote

Thanks for the help. Im having a lot of trouble finding any info on this gun. All I know is it is 1 of 250 made and it was made in 1988. Most people I talk to hav'nt heard of a Ten-Pointer and no one has seen one. I'll just have to keep digging I guess. It may be on gunbroker soon!


----------



## seanote

Thanks for the help. Im having a lot of trouble finding any info on this gun. All I know is it is 1 of 250 made and it was made in 1988. Most people I talk to hav'nt heard of a Ten-Pointer and no one has seen one. I'll just have to keep digging I guess. It may be on gunbroker soon!


----------



## drummin man 627

If you sell it, you'll be sorry.


----------



## seanote

I just bought the gun to re-sell, im not really into large pistols, mainly carry guns, and long guns. Im selling it so I can buy another safe. Though you may be right one day I may wish I still had it.


----------



## CoastieN70

You didn't say what condition it is in.
Assuming 98% with original box and papers I would ask nothing less than $2000. 
Bear in mind that it might stay on the market 1 day or 1 year at that price because it would appeal to a Python collector mainly. 
This is a guesstimate on my part but I know based on current Python prices it is at the very least a lowball estimate. 
Hunters in just about any condition over 90% are selling for $1500 on up and the 10 point is such a limited production gun...


----------

